
Vim Heresy - duck
http://code.alexreisner.com/articles/vim-heresy.html
======
wccrawford
I never understood the fanaticism about not using a mouse in Vim. I use MacVim
and GVim and often using the mouse is much, much faster than using keyboard
commands. Especially if the text needs to end up in another tab.

There are times I just the keys, but only when it makes sense.

~~~
VBprogrammer
My aversion to using the mouse comes from the main reason I stay proficient in
Vim, to allow me to edit files remotely (yeah, sorry, I know that's clique).

